# Hoy he recogido castañas. 60 euros por 4 horas.



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

Y asi todos los dias hasta que acabe la temporada.

Las recoges y luego se las entregas en bolsas grandes a las empresas que las compran. Me pagan el kilo a 1.5 , que no se si es mucho o poco. Sin aguantar a ningun patron, ni a ningun subnormal. Ojala pudiese vivir para siempre de esto, es el trabajo perfecto.

Este año no estoy viendo boletus, pero algunos años dan sus dinerillos.


----------



## Baubens2 (22 Oct 2022)

Suena bien


----------



## VandeBel (22 Oct 2022)

Estaría bien si cotizases a la S.S.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Estaría bien si cotizases a la S.S.



Para que ?


----------



## VandeBel (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Para que ?



Para cobrar una jubilación el día de mañana o por si te cansas de ese trabajo y quieres probar en otro , cobrar el paro.


----------



## Zbigniew (22 Oct 2022)

Si me mandas 4 kilos te las pago a 3 y el gasto del envío.


----------



## Manosnegras (22 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> *Para cobrar una jubilación el día de mañana* o por si te cansas de ese trabajo y quieres probar en otro , cobrar el paro.


----------



## VandeBel (22 Oct 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


>



Algo tendrán que dar, aunque sea de subsistencia.


----------



## Alan__ (22 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Estaría bien si cotizases a la S.S.



para mantener etnianos y migrantes


----------



## Pailarocas (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Y asi todos los dias hasta que acabe la temporada.
> 
> Las recoges y luego se las entregas en bolsas grandes a las empresas que las compran. Me pagan el kilo a 1.5 , que no se si es mucho o poco. Sin aguantar a ningun patron, ni a ningun subnormal. Ojala pudiese vivir para siempre de esto, es el trabajo perfecto.
> 
> Este año no estoy viendo boletus, pero algunos años dan sus dinerillos.



Te las pagan fatal. A 2,5 y a 3 me las compran a mi.
Espero que los castaños sean tuyos y no estés robando


----------



## Cipotecon (22 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Algo tendrán que dar, aunque sea de subsistencia.



como la no contributiva de ahora?


----------



## Murnau (22 Oct 2022)

Tengo al subnormal este en el ignore, pero es pronto para castañas no?


----------



## Gorrión (22 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Estaría bien si cotizases a la S.S.



También estaría bien cortarte el cuello.


----------



## Feynman (22 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Estaría bien si cotizases a la S.S.





VandeBel dijo:


> Para cobrar una jubilación el día de mañana o por si te cansas de ese trabajo y quieres probar en otro , cobrar el paro.


----------



## Alan__ (22 Oct 2022)

Pailarocas dijo:


> Te las pagan fatal. A 2,5 y a 3 me las compran a mi.
> Espero que los castaños sean tuyos y no estés robando



donde te dan eso


----------



## OvEr0n (22 Oct 2022)

Alan__ dijo:


> donde te dan eso



En fantasyland obviamente


----------



## Elbrujo (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Y asi todos los dias hasta que acabe la temporada.
> 
> Las recoges y luego se las entregas en bolsas grandes a las empresas que las compran. Me pagan el kilo a 1.5 , que no se si es mucho o poco. Sin aguantar a ningun patron, ni a ningun subnormal. Ojala pudiese vivir para siempre de esto, es el trabajo perfecto.
> 
> Este año no estoy viendo boletus, pero algunos años dan sus dinerillos.



Llevame contigoooo


----------



## LADRIC (22 Oct 2022)

Pics de las castañas?


----------



## Pailarocas (22 Oct 2022)

Alan__ dijo:


> donde te dan eso



En la cooperativa, mando al año más de 10000 kilos, manzanas ecológicas más de 40000


----------



## Catalinius (22 Oct 2022)

No serán pilongas?


----------



## Pailarocas (22 Oct 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> En fantasyland obviamente



A los que vais con 15 kg recogidos por las cunetas a la frutería de la esquina no os pagan una mierda lógicamente.


----------



## Alan__ (22 Oct 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No serán pilongas?



jajajjaja


Pailarocas dijo:


> En la cooperativa, mando al año más de 10000 kilos, manzanas ecológicas más de 40000



que cooperativa, es una burrada, cogew tu solo 10k kilos?


----------



## stuka (22 Oct 2022)

60 eurillos (en negro) por cuatro horazas doblando el lomo.

Por la noche, vas a cenar con la novia unos bocatas de mierda y ya te cuesta eso. Has necesitado cuatro horas para cenar en la terracita del chino.


----------



## JuanMacClane (22 Oct 2022)

4 horas de curro para gastarlo en 30 min de putiferio


----------



## Zbigniew (22 Oct 2022)

Quitáis las ganas de vivir! Joder ha hecho ejercicio ,le ha dado el aire ,ha recolectado y 15h hora.Que más queréis? Que os la chupen gratis? 15 h la hora limpios son 2400   al mes limpios por 160 h/ mes-40h / semana. Es un win win ,con los 60€ tiene para comer una semana bien y de postre castañas asadas.Con 4h de curro come una semana de fabula.Mandame que te las pago a 3€ /kilo


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Oct 2022)

Pailarocas dijo:


> Te las pagan fatal. A 2,5 y a 3 me las compran a mi.
> Espero que los castaños sean tuyos y no estés robando



A 1,5 euros, nos da que pensar...


----------



## meanboy (22 Oct 2022)

Cualquier padre estaria orgulloso de su hijo y tal ...


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (22 Oct 2022)

date de alta en autónomos y pagas por recogerlas


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Oct 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Tengo al subnormal este en el ignore, pero es pronto para castañas no?



No, estamos en el mejor momento.


----------



## nomah (22 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Para cobrar una jubilación el día de mañana o por si te cansas de ese trabajo y quieres probar en otro , cobrar el paro.



No estoy seguro de si tienes mucha fé, eres subnormal o un troll


----------



## vegahermosa (22 Oct 2022)

si me dieran 60 euros cada vez que se caen nueces del nogal que tengo aqui al lado de casa, me hago de oro, lo peor seria agachar el lomo 

ya estoy hasta los cojones de comer nueces como para comer castañas.


----------



## vegahermosa (22 Oct 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Tengo al subnormal este en el ignore, pero es pronto para castañas no?



empiezan a caer en octubre


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

Imagino que el terreno donde esté ese árbol será tuyo


----------



## Guijarro (22 Oct 2022)

Me creo la mitad.
Lo que no aclaras es de quién son los castaños. 
Explica algo mas.
Por ejemplo, para recoger piñas se necesita una licencia y pagar las tasas. Si te pilla el seprona sin licencia te mete un puro.


----------



## Topacio (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Y asi todos los dias hasta que acabe la temporada.
> 
> Las recoges y luego se las entregas en bolsas grandes a las empresas que las compran. Me pagan el kilo a 1.5 , que no se si es mucho o poco. Sin aguantar a ningun patron, ni a ningun subnormal. Ojala pudiese vivir para siempre de esto, es el trabajo perfecto.
> 
> Este año no estoy viendo boletus, pero algunos años dan sus dinerillos.



4 horas por 60 euros? Yo en la vendimia ganaba eso pero trabajaba el triple.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (22 Oct 2022)

Estas hecho un trader de las fagáceas


----------



## Poseidón (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Y asi todos los dias hasta que acabe la temporada.
> 
> Las recoges y luego se las entregas en bolsas grandes a las empresas que las compran. Me pagan el kilo a 1.5 , que no se si es mucho o poco. Sin aguantar a ningun patron, ni a ningun subnormal. Ojala pudiese vivir para siempre de esto, es el trabajo perfecto.
> 
> Este año no estoy viendo boletus, pero algunos años dan sus dinerillos.



Te pagan el kilo a 1,5? 

JAJAJAJAJA Joder, si hoy estaban en todos lados a no menos de 8 euros.


----------



## FUNCIBAGO (22 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Para cobrar una jubilación el día de mañana o por si te cansas de ese trabajo y quieres probar en otro , cobrar el paro.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA buen chiste


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Oct 2022)

hazxte 10 peonadas y cobra la paguita de 460 6 meses.


----------



## W.Morgan (22 Oct 2022)

En asturias antaño la gente vivía básicamente de las castañas. guardaban para todo el año, luego llegaron las patatas.

Mi abuelo las metía en una taza con leche.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (22 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Para cobrar una jubilación el día de mañana o por si te cansas de ese trabajo y quieres probar en otro , cobrar el paro.



Para mantener las paguitas a los menas, jubilados, y los sueldos de 100k anuales de los políticos


----------



## NORDWAND (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Y asi todos los dias hasta que acabe la temporada.
> 
> Las recoges y luego se las entregas en bolsas grandes a las empresas que las compran. Me pagan el kilo a 1.5 , que no se si es mucho o poco. Sin aguantar a ningun patron, ni a ningun subnormal. Ojala pudiese vivir para siempre de esto, es el trabajo perfecto.
> 
> Este año no estoy viendo boletus, pero algunos años dan sus dinerillos.



ponte con los níscalos


----------



## sopelmar (22 Oct 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Quitáis las ganas de vivir! Joder ha hecho ejercicio ,le ha dado el aire ,ha recolectado y 15h hora.Que más queréis? Que os la chupen gratis? 15 h la hora limpios son 2400   al mes limpios por 160 h/ mes-40h / semana. Es un win win ,con los 60€ tiene para comer una semana bien y de postre castañas asadas.Con 4h de curro come una semana de fabula.Mandame que te las pago a 3€ /kilo



Ahora que están empezando a caer si eres el primero llenas mochilas en 4 horas pero el próximo sábado y tras el puente de los muertos ya no vas a recoger esa cantidad


----------



## sopelmar (22 Oct 2022)

Pailarocas dijo:


> A los que vais con 15 kg recogidos por las cunetas  a la frutería de la esquina no os pagan una mierda lógicamente.



Yo tengo u. Huerto ecológico y me sobra de todo pimientos tomates calabacin.... Intente cambiar con u frutero paquistaní, trueque no quería dinero u l traía yo a la tienda, verdura por fruta y ni así prefieren madrugar ir AC merca Bilbao y comprar con dinero verdura de Almería


----------



## Zbigniew (22 Oct 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Ahora que están empezando a caer si eres el primero llenas mochilas en 4 horas pero el próximo sábado y tras el puente de los muertos ya no vas a recoger esa cantidad



Ya, pero no tengo castaños, y no puedo de robar en castaños ajenos, no es lo mío aunque sea español y no sea politico.


----------



## Zbigniew (22 Oct 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Yo tengo u. Huerto ecológico y me sobra de todo pimientos tomates calabacin.... Intente cambiar con u frutero paquistaní, trueque no quería dinero u l traía yo a la tienda, verdura por fruta y ni así prefieren madrugar ir AC merca Bilbao y comprar con dinero verdura de Almería



Mandas verdura tuya fuera amigo?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (22 Oct 2022)

15€/h, más de lo que gana un ingeniero medio


----------



## sopelmar (22 Oct 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Mandas verdura tuya fuera amigo?



Empecé con el confinamiento y poco a poco e afinado la producción 100 metros de buena tierra y agua abundante te da para alimentar a varias familias, hago trueque cambio por favores reparar coche o cosas así el resto va todo a la compostera, es producto muy delicado solo km 0 no envío fuera de la zona


----------



## sopelmar (22 Oct 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Ya, pero no tengo castaños, y no puedo de robar en castaños ajenos, no es lo mío aunque sea español y no sea politico.



Una vez estuve en el ocejon monte de guadalajara y son pueblos de turismo rural allí lis bosques de castaños están con vallado de pinchos de 2m parece un campo de concentración y cartelitos por todas partes de propiedad privada


----------



## sopelmar (22 Oct 2022)

Si hY setas si este tiempo de temperaturas altas a la noche y chubascos esporádicos son cojonudos


----------



## Zbigniew (22 Oct 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Una vez estuve en el ocejon monte de guadalajara y son pueblos de turismo rural allí lis bosques de castaños están con vallado de pinchos de 2m parece un campo de concentración y cartelitos por todas partes de propiedad privada



Lo conozco bien si, buena zona.He subido el Ocejon unas cuantas veces, zona acojonante para aislarse , Majaelrayo el pueblo del abuelo del famoso anuncio...y dice usted que hay un exministro que está casado con una china....y


Franco qué opina de esto,


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

Pailarocas dijo:


> En la cooperativa, mando al año más de 10000 kilos, manzanas ecológicas más de 40000



Vamos a ver, yo soy un individuo solo recogiendo con mis manos. 10000 kilos no cojo yo en mi vida


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Cualquier padre estaria orgulloso de su hijo y tal ...



Mejor que ser chapero como tu.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

Buenas fotos joder amigo.


----------



## sopelmar (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo soy un individuo solo recogiendo con mis manos. 10000 kilos no cojo yo en mi vida



El próximo sábado igual te Cortan las manos, esos 50 kilos tienen dueño seguro y te espera el próximo finde


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Imagino que el terreno donde esté ese árbol será tuyo



A veces pillo de los vecinos que me dejan recogerlas. y otras las cojo de por ahi. Aqui los terrenos no estan delimitados, y tampoco hay casi gente. La gente que quiere que no le toquen sus castaños los señala.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> A veces pillo de los vecinos que me dejan recogerlas. y otras las cojo de por ahi. Aqui los terrenos no estan delimitados, y tampoco hay casi gente.



Entonces nada que objetar. Tengo un infinito desprecio por los robahuertas


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> El próximo sábado igual te Cortan las manos, esos 50 kilos tienen dueño seguro y te espera el próximo finde



Llevo varios años cogiendolas, y aun conservo mis manos.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

stuka dijo:


> 60 eurillos (en negro) por cuatro horazas doblando el lomo.
> 
> Por la noche, vas a cenar con la novia unos bocatas de mierda y ya te cuesta eso. Has necesitado cuatro horas para cenar en la terracita del chino.



60 eurazos amigo, 60 eurazos.

Cuando curro para una empresa me ingresan los 2000 o 2500 euros que cobro en mi sector, pero no siento nada. Miro el banco, lo cierro y ya. Ese dinero no me compensa con el brutal esfuerzo que supone ganarlo, los madrugones, aguantar subnormales, formaciones, y mierdas de todos los coleres.

Pero estos 60 euros que he recogido con mis manos tienen un efecto brutal en el cerebro, no se explicarlo. Satisfaccion. Voy, recojo las castañas, llego al final del dia, me dan mis 60 eurazos, y no puedo ser mas feliz. 

Me gustaria vivir asi perpetuamente.


----------



## sopelmar (22 Oct 2022)

Con un trozo chikito desde el confinamiento me da para mi y mi señora y mande a tomar por saco al mercadona


----------



## stuka (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> 60 eurazos amigo, 60 eurazos.




EURAZOS...dice. No sé cómo será tu vida en realidad, pero me suena a cosas de estas:


----------



## Gorrión (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Entonces nada que objetar. Tengo un infinito desprecio por los robahuertas



De los que te roban media nomina no dices ni pio nunca.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> De los que te roban media nomina no dices ni pio nunca.



Joder que no. A esos les reservo la guillotina


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

stuka dijo:


> EURAZOS...dice. No sé cómo será tu vida en realidad, pero me suena a cosas de estas:



Yo he desarrollado mi propia tecnica secreta, que no voy a desvelar aqui.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

Guijarro dijo:


> Me creo la mitad.
> Lo que no aclaras es de quién son los castaños.
> Explica algo mas.
> Por ejemplo, para recoger piñas se necesita una licencia y pagar las tasas. Si te pilla el seprona sin licencia te mete un puro.



Si, me voy a sacar una licencia y un carnet especial. Para coger setas tambien hay que tener no se que licencia y obviamente casi nadie la compra, hay que ser muy subnormal y no tener el mas minimo amor propio.


----------



## sopelmar (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Yo he desarrollado mi propia tecnica secreta, que no voy a desvelar aqui.



Vamos que vas a lo que vas, a por tus 60 eurazos en media jornada, yo creía que ibas a dar un paseo y de paso recoger algún fruto del bosque, llevarás rastrillo guantes....


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Si, me voy a sacar una licencia y un carnet especial. Para coger setas tambien hay que tener no se que licencia y obviamente casi nadie la compra, hay que ser muy subnormal y no tener el mas minimo amor propio.



No, es un ingreso para los ayuntamientos para mejorar el pueblo. Los esteros que vengan de fuera que paguen esa licencia


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Quitáis las ganas de vivir! Joder ha hecho ejercicio ,le ha dado el aire ,ha recolectado y 15h hora.Que más queréis? Que os la chupen gratis? 15 h la hora limpios son 2400   al mes limpios por 160 h/ mes-40h / semana. Es un win win ,con los 60€ tiene para comer una semana bien y de postre castañas asadas.Con 4h de curro come una semana de fabula.Mandame que te las pago a 3€ /kilo



En el fondo tienen envidia jejeje


----------



## Onesimo39 (22 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Para cobrar una jubilación el día de mañana o por si te cansas de ese trabajo y quieres probar en otro , cobrar el paro.



Jajajajajjaajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajsjjaja
La jubila que? Jajajajajaj


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, es un ingreso para los ayuntamientos para mejorar el pueblo. Los esteros que vengan de fuera que paguen esa licencia



Pues pagalos tu petarda.


----------



## sopelmar (22 Oct 2022)

En los montes de la Sierra salvada e visto guardas ponerse muy violentos con una pareja de domingueros que sólo tenían un cesto de setas, la pareja quería irse y estos lo impedían hasta que llegara la guardia civil


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Pues pagalos tu petarda.



Recoge setas en tu casa


----------



## Onesimo39 (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, es un ingreso para los ayuntamientos para mejorar el pueblo. Los esteros que vengan de fuera que paguen esa licencia



Ahora no voy a poder coger 4 setas tampoco para comer... También pagar tramites para cortar el arbol que plantó mi abuelo... Eso no está bien


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Recoge setas en tu casa



Esta es mi casa, ahora estoy empadronado aqui.

Garrulaza premium, paganini y con mal caracter. Con gente como tu estamos jodidos.


----------



## chainsaw man (22 Oct 2022)

Pero vale cualquier castaño o es algun tipo de castaño en especial?? que llevo yo recogidos kilos y kilos de putas castañas y tirandolas a la basura porque se me llena el suelo del jardin cada vez que hace viento...


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Ahora no voy a poder coger 4 setas tampoco para comer... También pagar tramites para cortar el arbol que pagó mi abuelo... Eso no está bien



Si eres vecino ha de ser diferente, prácticamente gratis


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Esta es mi casa, ahora estoy empadronado aqui.
> 
> Garrulaza premium, paganini y con mal caracter. Con gente como tu estamos jodidos.



Pues ahora recoge las setas que necesites, ya que eres vecino


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Vamos que vas a lo que vas, a por tus 60 eurazos en media jornada, yo creía que ibas a dar un paseo y de paso recoger algún fruto del bosque, llevarás rastrillo guantes....



Claro claro, voy a destajo exclusivamente a eso.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues ahora recoge las setas que necesites, ya que eres vecino



Gracias por darme permiso !

Cualquier persona puede recoger setas donde le plazca, faltaria mas, esa mentalidad de los pueblos de “este territorio es mio” es absurda. 

Todo este asunto de pagar vino a raiz de que los rumanos venian en masa a por setas y arrasaban.


----------



## Onesimo39 (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si eres vecino ha de ser diferente, prácticamente gratis



A los que hay que dar en el morro es a los romanies que van con rastrillos al bosque...

Pero no me jodas... Que me encuentro una cuerna de corzo y me ponen una multa... Cojo una piña otra multa... Me pillan cortando leña... Y que si afecta a tal plaga... Como vayan los caballeros salvando el mundo..

Hay que facilitar la vida a las personas que viven en el mundo rural... Porque para hacer trámites y pagar tasas y su p madre ya no me compensa vivir en un pueblo... Para eso me olvido y me voy a la ciudad... Pero creo que no interesa eso...

Luego viene un incendio arrasa 10.000 ha y la culpa es del político de turno y no es así... Es que no se deja vivir en el campo, cuanto menos dejen meter mano a la gente de pueblo mas mueren los bosques en bosques infinitos de zarzales esperando la chispa de verano que arrasa todas las copas de los árboles


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Gracias por darme permiso !
> 
> Cualquier persona puede recoger setas donde le plazca, faltaria mas, esa mentalidad de los pueblos de “este territorio es mio” es absurda.
> 
> Todo este asunto de pagar vino a raiz de que los rumanos venian en masa a por setas y arrasaban.



No, te tendrá que dar permiso el ayuntamiento, no es mi pueblo.

En muchos pueblos no hay gran tejido productivo. La única manera de ganar dinero y hacer algo más que con la miseria de fondos que dan los gobiernos es aprovechar sus recursos. Que tampoco es un gran desembolso, son 30 putos euros la licencia creo recordar.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> A los que hay que dar en el morro es a los romanies que van con rastrillos al bosque...
> 
> Pero no me jodas... Que me encuentro una cuerna de corzo y me ponen una multa... Cojo una piña otra multa... Me pillan cortando leña... Y que si afecta a tal plaga... Como vayan los caballeros salvando el mundo..
> 
> ...



El objetivo es que todo el mundo acabe en las ciudades para tenerlos controlados con tecnologia, por eso intentan cargarse todo.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> A los que hay que dar en el morro es a los romanies que van con rastrillos al bosque...
> 
> Pero no me jodas... Que me encuentro una cuerna de corzo y me ponen una multa... Cojo una piña otra multa... Me pillan cortando leña... Y que si afecta a tal plaga... Como vayan los caballeros salvando el mundo..
> 
> ...



Claro, pero eso es el seprona y el gobierno regional de turno, raramente el ayuntamiento


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, te tendrá que dar permiso el ayuntamiento, no es mi pueblo.
> 
> En muchos pueblos no hay gran tejido productivo. La única manera de ganar dinero y hacer algo más que con la miseria de fondos que dan los gobiernos es aprovechar sus recursos. Que tampoco es un gran desembolso, son 30 putos euros la licencia creo recordar.



Aqui eso no funciona asi, somos 4 gatos.


----------



## Onesimo39 (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> El objetivo es que todo el mundo acabe en las ciudades para tenerlos controlados con tecnologia, por eso intentan cargarse todo.



Pero nunca en favor de la gente, que eso quede claro... Que mejor que gestionan las personas donde viven no lo hará nadie...

Si verdaderamente se preocupasen de la naturaleza no tocarían así los cojones.

Mientras tanto sean bienvenidos las personas de la ciudad, siempre y cuando se respete a la gente que vive allí... Que muchas veces joden a los cazadores incluso insultando o dejan rutas de senderos llenas de mierda. Por lo demas... Todo bien


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Aqui eso no funciona asi, somos 4 gatos.



Las licencias de coto las tienen los ayuntamientos. Siempre que sea monte comunal


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las licencias de coto las tienen los ayuntamientos. Siempre que sea monte comunal



Si, en la teoria si, pero que no se aplica. Es lo bueno de vivir en un pueblo perdido. Aqui me dan lo que se conoce como “la suerte” para la leña, sin siquiera cumplir los requisitos, y ademas puedo pillar leña de por ahi, hay un huevo de robles tirados, caidos, etc…El año pasado ni siquiera pille “la suerte”, y me calente todo el año pillando de aqui y de alla.


----------



## Onesimo39 (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Si, en la teoria si, pero que no se aplica. Es lo bueno de vivir en un pueblo perdido. Aqui me dan lo que se conoce como “la suerte” para la leña, sin siquiera cumplir los requisitos, y ademas puedo pillar leña de por ahi, hay un huevo de robles tirados, caidos, etc…El año pasado ni siquiera pille “la suerte”, y me calente todo el año pillando de aqui y de alla.



Soria?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Soria?



No, es en la provincia de Zamora.


----------



## sopelmar (22 Oct 2022)

En los pueblos navarros del bosque de irati siempre me llamó la atención una zona habilitada para almacenar leños de chimenea creo que de haya estaban a las afueras del pueblo en zonas sin casas sin luz, farolas etc y totalmente abierto sin protección alguna junto al arcén, digo vienes noche cerrada abres maletero y te llevas 100kilos cortada y apilada


----------



## Euron G. (22 Oct 2022)

Pailarocas dijo:


> Espero que los castaños sean tuyos y no estés robando



Robar a ladrones es de las cosas más honorables que existen.


----------



## Manosnegras (22 Oct 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> En los pueblos navarros del bosque de irati siempre me llamó la atención una zona habilitada para almacenar leños de chimenea creo que de haya estaban a las afueras del pueblo en zonas sin casas sin luz, farolas etc y totalmente abierto sin protección alguna junto al arcén, digo vienes noche cerrada abres maletero y te llevas 100kilos cortada y apilada



Lo que diferencia a España de muchos otros países europeos es el nivel de "tanismo" que tenéis algunos.



Euron G. dijo:


> Robar a ladrones es de las cosas más honorables que existen.



¿Ladrón un desconocido por tener castaños en sus terrenos? 

De verdad que no os entiendo, luego criticais a la morería, quitáis las ganas de vivir.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Si, en la teoria si, pero que no se aplica. Es lo bueno de vivir en un pueblo perdido. Aqui me dan lo que se conoce como “la suerte” para la leña, sin siquiera cumplir los requisitos, y ademas puedo pillar leña de por ahi, hay un huevo de robles tirados, caidos, etc…El año pasado ni siquiera pille “la suerte”, y me calente todo el año pillando de aqui y de alla.



Suertudo. En el mío la suerte es cotizada


----------



## frankie83 (22 Oct 2022)

Linterna Pirata dijo:


> Genial.
> En qué zona?
> Este año no hay setas por el clima.



O por todos los aprovechados que arrasan los montes, que también los hay y bastantes


----------



## Euron G. (22 Oct 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> ¿Ladrón un desconocido por tener castaños en sus terrenos?



¿Acaso he hablado yo de este caso, desconociendo por completo los elementos?


----------



## vinavil (22 Oct 2022)

La gente no se para a pensar, que esa es la comida de muchos animales durante el invierno. Los bosque se han convertido en el coño de la Bernarda y la gente se cree que eso es el supermercado.

Hace años hubo una plaga de gente que se dedicó a arrasar con las piñas. Un día se me metió en la propiedad un negro que andaba con lo de las piñas. Me jodió la valla que la separaba del bosque que había al lado cuando detecto que por allí había jabalíes y se cagó por las patas abajo.

Y lo de la gente arrasando con las setas era cada fin de semana. Una puta vergüenza.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Oct 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> La gente no se para a pensar, que esa es la comida de muchos animales durante el invierno. Los bosque se han convertido en el coño de la Bernarda y la gente se cree que eso es el supermercado.
> 
> Hace años hubo una plaga de gente que se dedicó a arrasar con las piñas. Un día se me metió en la propiedad un negro que andaba con lo de las piñas. Me jodió la valla que la separaba del bosque que había al lado cuando detecto que por allí había jabalíes y se cagó por las patas abajo.
> 
> Y lo de la gente arrasando con las setas era cada fin de semana. Una puta vergüenza.



Las piñas se venden ? No tenia ni idea.


----------



## Conejo europeo (22 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Estaría bien si cotizases a la S.S.



OK rojo.


----------



## Karma bueno (22 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Y asi todos los dias hasta que acabe la temporada.
> 
> Las recoges y luego se las entregas en bolsas grandes a las empresas que las compran. Me pagan el kilo a 1.5 , que no se si es mucho o poco. Sin aguantar a ningun patron, ni a ningun subnormal. Ojala pudiese vivir para siempre de esto, es el trabajo perfecto.
> 
> Este año no estoy viendo boletus, pero algunos años dan sus dinerillos.



con suerte los niscalos...


----------



## Karma bueno (22 Oct 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Quitáis las ganas de vivir! Joder ha hecho ejercicio ,le ha dado el aire ,ha recolectado y 15h hora.Que más queréis? Que os la chupen gratis? 15 h la hora limpios son 2400   al mes limpios por 160 h/ mes-40h / semana. Es un win win ,con los 60€ tiene para comer una semana bien y de postre castañas asadas.Con 4h de curro come una semana de fabula.Mandame que te las pago a 3€ /kilo



En el Dia de mi zona estan a 5,99€, y grandes que parece que comes serrin...


----------



## Karma bueno (23 Oct 2022)

la gente solo piensa en pagar licencias...
una licencia de setas 15€ dia y si no encuentras te jodes y perdiste 15 €...


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Oct 2022)

Hay gente que paga por ir al gimnasio a machacarse que luego dice que es muy duro lo de doblar el lomo para ganar dinero. Curioso. 

De niña cogíamos castañas, setas y de todo, pero ahora con las normativas que hay, a uno le pusieron una multa hasta por recoger palitos de una cuneta.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Oct 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> La gente no se para a pensar, que esa es la comida de muchos animales durante el invierno. Los bosque se han convertido en el coño de la Bernarda y la gente se cree que eso es el supermercado.
> 
> Hace años hubo una plaga de gente que se dedicó a arrasar con las piñas. Un día se me metió en la propiedad un negro que andaba con lo de las piñas. Me jodió la valla que la separaba del bosque que había al lado cuando detecto que por allí había jabalíes y se cagó por las patas abajo.
> 
> Y lo de la gente arrasando con las setas era cada fin de semana. Una puta vergüenza.



Para que quieren piñas?


----------



## sopelmar (23 Oct 2022)

Los piñones son carisimos de aquí a Navidad incluso subiran de precio se roban bastantes por rumanos y gitanos, hay payos sin escrúpulos que pagan bien y no hacen preguntas


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Oct 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Los piñones son carisimos de aquí a Navidad incluso subiran de precio se roban bastantes por rumanos y gitanos, hay payos sin escrúpulos que pagan bien y no hacen preguntas



Piñas o piñones? Lo que yo llamo piñas son lo que cae de los pinos que se comen las ardillas


----------



## loveisintheair (23 Oct 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> si me dieran 60 euros cada vez que se caen nueces del nogal que tengo aqui al lado de casa, me hago de oro, lo peor seria agachar el lomo
> 
> ya estoy hasta los cojones de comer nueces como para comer castañas.



Mi familia tiene nogales.
Por lo que veo, no tienes ni idea de lo que se paga por las nueces, ¿no?


----------



## sopelmar (23 Oct 2022)

Se suben a los pinos a pelo como monos se juegan la vida si te caes dentro de la piña están los piñones se vende muy bien para repostería


----------



## loveisintheair (23 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, es un ingreso para los ayuntamientos para mejorar el pueblo. Los esteros que vengan de fuera que paguen esa licencia



Es verdad, el Ayuntamiento lo quiere para Sanidad y Educación, ¿a que sí?


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Oct 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Es verdad, el Ayuntamiento lo quiere para Sanidad y Educación, ¿a que sí?



Ni sanidad ni educación son competencia de los ayuntamientos. Pero sí sanear las calles o recoger las basuras, tener un centro social o limpiar las calles de nieve. Mejorar los servicios a los vecinos, vamos. Y en muchos pueblos no es para ello con lo que cae de fondos públicos, así que es normal que se cobre una licencia al forastero por la recolección de setas o a los cazadores


----------



## loveisintheair (23 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ni sanidad ni educación son competencia de los ayuntamientos. Pero sí sanear las calles o recoger las basuras, tener un centro social o limpiar las calles de nieve. Mejorar los servicios a los vecinos, vamos. Y en muchos pueblos no es para ello con lo que cae de fondos públicos, así que es normal que se cobre una licencia al forastero por la recolección de setas o a los cazadores



No has pillado la ironía, por lo que veo.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Oct 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> No has pillado la ironía, por lo que veo.



Corruptelas y caciques n un ayuntamiento? Vivir para ver


----------



## Jonny Favourite (23 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> A veces pillo de los vecinos que me dejan recogerlas. y otras las cojo de por ahi. Aqui los terrenos no estan delimitados, y tampoco hay casi gente. La gente que quiere que no le toquen sus castaños los señala.



Me ha venido a la mente el relato bíblico de Ruth la espigadora.

Siempre que no se las quites a nadie me parece cojonudo. Todo el mundo tiene que comer y saber buscarse la vida para ello.

Suerte.


----------



## opilano (23 Oct 2022)

Alan__ dijo:


> para mantener etnianos y migrantes



Y a políticos, maderos, curas y reyes


----------



## pepeleches (23 Oct 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> 15 h la hora limpios son 2400   al mes limpios por 160 h/ mes-40h / semana. Es un win win ,con los 60€ tiene para comer una semana bien y de postre castañas asadas.Con 4h de curro come una semana de fabula.Mandame que te las pago a 3€ /kilo



En un mundo donde la gasolina fuera gratis, las setas salieran todo el año, no estar cotizando no tuviera consecuencias y los cados fueran eternos para estar hora tras hora recogiendo setas en el mismo sitio, sin tener que andar buscándolas, sería un trabajo estupendo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Oct 2022)

MUY BIEN, ALA YA PUEDES COMPRARTE ESE VIDEOJUEGO QUE TANTO DESEABAS Y PODER SEGUIR OTRO AÑO MÁS EN CASAMAMI.

*UNA VIDA PLENA Y SATISFACTORIA, SÍ SEÑOR.*


----------



## TioArturo (23 Oct 2022)

Esos castaños de El Bierzo son tuyos o estas robándolos?


----------



## Saturno (23 Oct 2022)

Trabajo d sparring


----------



## ceropatatero (23 Oct 2022)

Una p..ta gana eso en 20 min. ¿Donde está la noticia?


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Piñas o piñones? Lo que yo llamo piñas son lo que cae de los pinos que se comen las ardillas



Las ardillas no comen piñas, comen piñones.


----------



## vinavil (23 Oct 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para que quieren piñas?





Para vender lo que va dentro, jamía











Furtivos de piñas en el Montnegre


Hay negocios que no parecen que tengan un trasfondo ilegal aunque incluso algo a priori tan habitual como recoger piñas del bosque puede derivar en transgresión de la norma. Y en e




www.elmundo.es













Decomisadas 14 toneladas de piñas en el Parc Montnegre-Corredor


Mossos d’Esquadra de la Unidad Regional de Medio Ambiente de la Región Policial Metropolitana Norte, con la colaboración de los Guardas Forestales del Parc del




www.lavanguardia.com













La recogida furtiva de piñas causa inquietud en la Ribera


Gumiel de Izán no pudo adelantar la recolección y pierde 20.000 euros / Los agentes medioambientales piden «medios de defensa» porque se sienten amenazados




elcorreodeburgos.elmundo.es













La Guardia Civil requisa 2.100 kilos de piñas robadas por recolectores furtivos en los pinares del entorno de Doñana - agrodiariohuelva.es


La Guardia Civil ha requisado 2.100 kilos de piñas recogidas por recolectores furtivos de los pinos piñoneros que se encuentran en el entorno de Doñana y ha abierto un procedimiento contra las cuatro personas implicadas en el hurto de frutos del campo. La investigación de la Guardia Civil se...




agrodiariohuelva.es













Pillado en Almonte un recolector furtivo de piñas con 57 sacos llenos


La Guardia Civil sorprendió al hombre cuando cargaba 3.000 kilos en su furgoneta...




www.diariodehuelva.es


----------



## vinavil (23 Oct 2022)

Las hojas de la lechuga cuando espiga están amargas.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (23 Oct 2022)

Hasta que te peguen un tiro en la cabeza por meterte en fincas ajenas


----------



## mirym94 (23 Oct 2022)

No está mal


----------



## keler (23 Oct 2022)

Hay sitios que siguen pagando por recoger jeringuillas de los parques. Puedes preguntar, quizá te interese. También te da el aire libre y si te pinchas sin querer igual puedes cobrar una paguita.


----------



## astur_burbuja (23 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Y asi todos los dias hasta que acabe la temporada.
> 
> Las recoges y luego se las entregas en bolsas grandes a las empresas que las compran. Me pagan el kilo a 1.5 , que no se si es mucho o poco. Sin aguantar a ningun patron, ni a ningun subnormal. Ojala pudiese vivir para siempre de esto, es el trabajo perfecto.
> 
> Este año no estoy viendo boletus, pero algunos años dan sus dinerillos.



Después de haber cogido 10 kilos de castañas por hora, durante 4 horas seguidas, me imagino que te habrás follado a dos chortinas de 18 años cada una, y les habras echado 5 polvos a cada una en 2 horas, no?

Que menos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (23 Oct 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Tengo al subnormal este en el ignore, pero es pronto para castañas no?



No, ya se puede. Pero 10 kilos/hora en fin…


----------



## Beholder (23 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Para cobrar una jubilación el día de mañana o por si te cansas de ese trabajo y quieres probar en otro , cobrar el paro.



Jajajajajajaja jaja

Dime de que guindo te has caído. Para hacer leña.


----------



## Abc123CBA (23 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Para que ?



Para que el estado se quede tu parte.


----------



## Antiparticula (23 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Estaría bien si cotizases a la S.S.



¿Estaría bien si participases en una estafa piramidal?

Para algo están las pensiones no contributivas.


----------



## skinnyemail (23 Oct 2022)

No lo digas muy alto que el Estado arrasa los montes para sacar dinero.

El lema socialista es Todo es nuestro


----------



## R. P. Feynman (23 Oct 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> 15€/h, más de lo que gana un ingeniero medio



Soy doctor en física y me pagan 11.25 €/h (limpios)


----------



## elreydelchandal (23 Oct 2022)

pOR CURIOSIDAD ¿EN QUE PROVINCIA LAS TIENES?


----------



## Desencantado (23 Oct 2022)

-Mi mujer estuvo en la vendimia y trajo 300€ y un cesto de castañas!
-Qué raro! La mía también estuvo en la vendimia y trajo 40.000€ y la castaña como un cesto...


----------



## moritobelo (23 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Y asi todos los dias hasta que acabe la temporada.
> 
> Las recoges y luego se las entregas en bolsas grandes a las empresas que las compran. Me pagan el kilo a 1.5 , que no se si es mucho o poco. Sin aguantar a ningun patron, ni a ningun subnormal. Ojala pudiese vivir para siempre de esto, es el trabajo perfecto.
> 
> Este año no estoy viendo boletus, pero algunos años dan sus dinerillos.



Me muero de envidia. Gran curro. Y ya si me dices que eres calvo y gordo, lloro de emocion.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Estaría bien si cotizases a la S.S.



Se está poniendo muy feo lo de la S.S. Ya estoy leyendo noticias, por lo que es un claro globo sonda del gobierno, que quieren aumentar la jubilación hasta los 74 años... casi nada.

En otras palabras, dentro de poco saldrá más rentable trabajar en negro y repartiros el empresario y tú las cotizaciones a la S.S. y ahorrar lo que puedas para cuando ya no puedas doblar el lomo. Eso es lo que están consiguiendo.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (23 Oct 2022)

A 1'5? 

Yo las vendo a 3-4€ kilo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Oct 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> -Mi mujer estuvo en la vendimia y trajo 300€ y un cesto de castañas!
> -Qué raro! La mía también estuvo en la vendimia y trajo 40.000€ y la castaña como un cesto...


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Oct 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Las ardillas no comen piñas, comen piñones.



Que si, que estoy subnormal


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (23 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Para cobrar una jubilación el día de mañana o por si te cansas de ese trabajo y quieres probar en otro , cobrar el paro.



Que jubilación dise ustec...?


----------



## VandeBel (23 Oct 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Se está poniendo muy feo lo de la S.S. Ya estoy leyendo noticias, por lo que es un claro globo sonda del gobierno, que quieren aumentar la jubilación hasta los 74 años... casi nada.
> 
> En otras palabras, dentro de poco saldrá más rentable trabajar en negro y repartiros el empresario y tú las cotizaciones a la S.S. y ahorrar lo que puedas para cuando ya no puedas doblar el lomo. Eso es lo que están consiguiendo.



Sí, yo también leí el estudio ese. Estos hijos de puta van a acabar con todo.


----------



## Karma bueno (23 Oct 2022)

TioArturo dijo:


> Esos castaños de El Bierzo son tuyos o estas robándolos?



TioArturo, ocupese de sus asuntos, primer aviso...


----------



## Manosnegras (23 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Sí, yo también leí el estudio ese. Estos hijos de puta van a acabar con todo.



No es que acaben ellos, es que el modelo de pensiones se ideó en Prusia creo recordar, con una media de vida de 6X años. Hoy en día la gente vive más de 80 y recibe más de lo que aporta al sistema. No existe un fondo que reinvierta ese dinero que se aporta como si tiene Noruega y otros países, ya se saqueó lo poco que había de la hucha y estamos en una especie de estafa piramidal donde los últimos se van a comer en el mejor de los casos un subsidio para comida.

Veamos datos actuales sobre la aberración de presupuestos de 2023:




De 307.000 millones 190.000 van a pensiones, es decir, más de la mitad de la recaudación total. ¿Que se hace para mantener esto y la locura de sistema actual? Deuda a cascoporro y subir impuestos.

Seguir pensando que esto es viable a largo plazo es de majaderos con los datos en la mano, antes o después, ya sea por deuda o crisis va a explotar en este aspecto.

Todo lo que aportas ahora no es para ti, es para otros (solidario).


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Oct 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> No es que acaben ellos, es que el modelo de pensiones se ideó en Prusia creo recordar, con una media de vida de 6X años. Hoy en día la gente vive más de 80 y recibe más de lo que aporta al sistema. No existe un fondo que reinvierta ese dinero que se aporta como si tiene Noruega y otros países, ya se saqueó lo poco que había de la hucha y estamos en una especie de estafa piramidal donde los últimos se van a comer en el mejor de los casos un subsidio para comida.
> 
> Veamos datos actuales sobre la aberración de presupuestos de 2023:
> 
> ...



Muchos creían que el socialismo era una broma...


----------



## Manosnegras (23 Oct 2022)

Es la chascarrillo fácil pero opino que realmente no se trata de ideologías, esto no es algo que venga de ahora. 

Demos un repaso histórico:

Al terminar la guerra civil gran parte de los ahorros se lo había fulminado la inflación. Entonces, en 1939 se aprobó un nuevo sistema de pensiones que se llamó Subsidio de Vejez.

Cada trabajador que se jubilase a partir de aquel año, recibiría una pensión vitalicia la cual sería pagada por los trabajadores que aún estaban en activo. Con ello, se obtenían fondos inmediatos para los jubilados, y se resolvía un problema de caja. Se llamó sistema de reparto.

Fue en los años sesenta cuando se mejoró el sistema como se conoce hoy: *la ley de bases de la Seguridad Social*.

Abarcaba a casi todos los trabajadores por cuenta ajena, y a los que trabajaban por cuenta propia (autónomos), así como a los socios de cooperativas, estudiantes, servidores domésticos, funcionarios, militares, y seglares y civiles en instituciones eclesiásticas. Eran además años en los que explotaron las familias numerosas en España, razón por la cual *el sistema no tenía un problema de tesorería.*

A mediados de los ochenta se detectó que el sistema podría fallar. La caída de la natalidad y el envejecimiento de la población significaban que, en un momento u otro, no habría jóvenes suficientes para pagar las pensiones de los ancianos. A mediados de los noventa, todas las fuerzas de este país, desde partidos políticos hasta sindicatos y empresarios, pactaron modificar paulatinamente el sistema de pensiones para que fuera sostenible en el tiempo. *Se llamó el Pacto de Toledo.*

El Pacto tocaba muchas cosas como garantizar el poder adquisitivo subiendo las pensiones junto con la inflación, crear un Fondo de Reserva, fijar la edad de jubilación a los 65 años, separar los gastos en Sanidad de los gastos en pensiones… En apariencia, el Pacto de Toledo preveía muchas cosas que se pusieron en marcha, pero no dedicó ni una línea al *problema de base*: la baja natalidad era el origen de la crisis del sistema de pensiones. Si eso no se arreglaba, el resto daba igual.

Y fue lo que pasó. Las pensiones se han ido subiendo desde entonces y ahora es el mayor gasto del Estado. Por un lado está creciendo el número de pensionistas y la cuantía media de las pensiones: la pensión media de los nuevos jubilados supera los 1.400 euros. Pero por otro, por más trabajadores que estén cotizando en activo a la Seguridad Social, sus aportaciones no son suficientes para pagar las pensiones de los que están jubilados.

Fue una medida justificada en su contexto histórico, con una alta natalidad la estafa piramidal sigue funcionando pero no se le puso fin, al contrario, se intensificó el problema y así estamos, esperando que colapse.


----------



## javac (23 Oct 2022)

Alan__ dijo:


> jajajjaja
> 
> que cooperativa, es una burrada, cogew tu solo 10k kilos?



Cualquier cooperativa de jerte, por ejemplo, recoge mucha más castaña


----------



## centuria (23 Oct 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Suena bien



tu avatar me pone cachondo....josemaría


----------



## opilano (23 Oct 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> En los pueblos navarros del bosque de irati siempre me llamó la atención una zona habilitada para almacenar leños de chimenea creo que de haya estaban a las afueras del pueblo en zonas sin casas sin luz, farolas etc y totalmente abierto sin protección alguna junto al arcén, digo vienes noche cerrada abres maletero y te llevas 100kilos cortada y apilada



Gitañol. De libro.


----------



## Baubens2 (23 Oct 2022)

centuria dijo:


> tu avatar me pone cachondo....josemaría



no seas blasfemo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Oct 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Se está poniendo muy feo lo de la S.S. Ya estoy leyendo noticias, por lo que es un claro globo sonda del gobierno, que quieren aumentar la jubilación hasta los 74 años... casi nada.
> 
> En otras palabras, dentro de poco saldrá más rentable trabajar en negro y repartiros el empresario y tú las cotizaciones a la S.S. y ahorrar lo que puedas para cuando ya no puedas doblar el lomo. Eso es lo que están consiguiendo.



Es lo que va a pasar si hacen eso. Subirla a los 74 es decirte que no vas a cobrar jubilación y que vas a pagar como si la fueras a cobrar. Lo mejor que pueden hacer es saldar deudas con los que hemos cotizado y que a partir de ahora cada uno ahorre para la suya.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (23 Oct 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Y asi todos los dias hasta que acabe la temporada.
> 
> Las recoges y luego se las entregas en bolsas grandes a las empresas que las compran. Me pagan el kilo a 1.5 , que no se si es mucho o poco. Sin aguantar a ningun patron, ni a ningun subnormal. Ojala pudiese vivir para siempre de esto, es el trabajo perfecto.
> 
> Este año no estoy viendo boletus, pero algunos años dan sus dinerillos.



¿Y no buscas trufas? Eso lo pagan muy bien, incluso hacen pujas por ellas.


----------



## Th89 (23 Oct 2022)

Mi padre por menos de 2 pavos no las vende. Además las nuestras son enormes, se venden solas.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (31 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Para cobrar una jubilación el día de mañana o por si te cansas de ese trabajo y quieres probar en otro , cobrar el paro.



¿Cuál jubilación?


----------



## Alberto352 (1 Nov 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Para cobrar una jubilación el día de mañana o por si te cansas de ese trabajo y quieres probar en otro , cobrar el paro.



Compensa quedarte para ti lo que ganes


----------



## VladimirStarshina (1 Nov 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Y asi todos los dias hasta que acabe la temporada.
> 
> Las recoges y luego se las entregas en bolsas grandes a las empresas que las compran. Me pagan el kilo a 1.5 , que no se si es mucho o poco. Sin aguantar a ningun patron, ni a ningun subnormal. Ojala pudiese vivir para siempre de esto, es el trabajo perfecto.
> 
> Este año no estoy viendo boletus, pero algunos años dan sus dinerillos.



Sigue asi. Pronto llegaras a millonetas


----------



## Zelofan (1 Nov 2022)

Alan__ dijo:


> para mantener etnianos y migrantes



Eso es un invento de la ultraderecha, no caigas y esfuerzate


----------

